# 309 spouse visa-missing processing time



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi! I am from Pakistan my husband is Aussie.We have applied online spouse 309/100 visa and submit our application on Aug-2017 with all documents . Today,I open up my Immigration account but there is not shown ‘ Globel Processeing Time’ though I haven’t got any emails or CO assign to me.Please tell me if anyone faces the same?


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Mine says the same. I don't think it is anything to worry about or get your hopes up for. 

I think the department could be updating their global processing times and maybe that's why it's not showing up.

What is the status of your application on your immi account?


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Eh? said:


> Mine says the same. I don't think it is anything to worry about or get your hopes up for.
> 
> I think the department could be updating their global processing times and maybe that's why it's not showing up.
> 
> What is the status of your application on your immi account?


My status is "further assessment " . I am worried as it been 7+ month but no co assign to me or gets any emails for further procedure.☹&#128549;


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> My status is "further assessment " . I am worried as it been 7+ month but no co assign to me or gets any emails for further procedure.☹&#128549;


My only email from immigration for my 820 was a visa grant. In my opinion, no email is a good thing because it means you did everything right and they don't need anything further.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Skybluebrewer said:


> My only email from immigration for my 820 was a visa grant. In my opinion, no email is a good thing because it means you did everything right and they don't need anything further.


Oh !!! Lucky you . From which country u applied for visa?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Not luck. Diligence and hard work to put together a proper application with all required items and organized evidence.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Skybluebrewer said:


> Not luck. Diligence and hard work to put together a proper application with all required items and organized evidence.


Yea hard work pays .I am eagerly waiting for my visa grant and atleast see some sort of sign that my application is moving forward.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree with @eh that they are probably updating their processing times. I have also applied for the 309 and there is no timeline shown on my immiaccount today.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

salmon1411 said:


> I agree with @eh that they are probably updating their processing times. I have also applied for the 309 and there is no timeline shown on my immiaccount today.


How long ago did you apply?

I don't want to get my hopes (or anyone else's up) but like I said, it could be the monthly update to global processing times.

We'll have to see what shakes out.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eh? said:


> How long ago did you apply?
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes (or anyone else's up) but like I said, it could be the monthly update to global processing times.
> 
> We'll have to see what shakes out.


I applied on Jan 3, through the DC embassy. Keeping my optimistic fingers crossed that when they update it, the new global processing time is 2-3 months lololol


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

salmon1411 said:


> I applied on Jan 3, through the DC embassy. Keeping my optimistic fingers crossed that when they update it, the new global processing time is 2-3 months lololol


Being optimistic is good, but can be crushing when you lean heavily on it, especially when its something that has an estimated processing time of 11-15 months.

Having said that, it sounds like you know you're in it for the long haul, which I believe is the right mindset to be in when applying for a partner visa (or any visa for that matter). The OP posted this thread yesterday and roughly 13 hours later the status of the application said _*"Further Assessment." *_

So we will just wait and see what shakes out. Just curious, did you lodge a decision ready application? Medicals and police checks included.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

I would say it's mostly decision-ready. I just found out last week (through this forum) that my sponsor also requires police checks so we are doing those now. But all our evidence, my police checks, and my medical are uploaded already.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

salmon1411 said:


> I would say it's mostly decision-ready. I just found out last week (through this forum) that my sponsor also requires police checks so we are doing those now. But all our evidence, my police checks, and my medical are uploaded already.


And it still says "Received" as the status of the application?

As Sky said a few posts above, she didn't have anything from the department in regards to her 820 other than the email granting the visa.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yup, still says "Received".


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

salmon1411 said:


> Yup, still says "Received".


Mine too. We'll see what happens after we upload our marriage certificate.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Eh? said:


> Mine too. We'll see what happens after we upload our marriage certificate.


I have uploaded and fulfil all the requirements including health assessment but now my police clearance certificate has expired but my husband says don't do it again till our case proceed further as we haven't got any co or got any clue that our case is been assessed.
My status shows further assessment and my sponsor (husband) uploaded and fulfil all his requirements his part shows submitted.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> I have uploaded and fulfil all the requirements including health assessment but now my police clearance certificate has expired but my husband says don't do it again till our case proceed further as we haven't got any co or got any clue that our case is been assessed.
> My status shows further assessment and my sponsor (husband) uploaded and fulfil all his requirements his part shows submitted.


I called the high commission in Ottawa today to ask about this and the agent I spoke to was not aware of any changes made to the immi website but she said that she suspected it was also removed because of updating of global processing times.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Eh? said:


> I called the high commission in Ottawa today to ask about this and the agent I spoke to was not aware of any changes made to the immi website but she said that she suspected it was also removed because of updating of global processing times.


Just hoping to get my visa soon . I m so frustrated atleast IMMI department should give the basic information to the applicants so that they get bit sort of relaxation. Only I know what I am going through to live apart without him . ☹&#128577;


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Just hoping to get my visa soon . I m so frustrated atleast IMMI department should give the basic information to the applicants so that they get bit sort of relaxation. Only I know what I am going through to live apart without him . ☹&#128577;


The department does give the basic information, in my opinion. Any time I've had to call to speak with them it's been pleasant and they've been informative. Having said that, I understand your frustration.

There's a system update to immi today, so if I had to guess, it would be to show the global processing times again.

That's just a hunch though.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Could u tell me ,If I want to inquire about my application where to write or email them?i applied through Australian online IMMIGRATION department.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

salmon1411 said:


> Yup, still says "Received".


I got the golden email today. On my immi account it now says "Finalized"


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

*Eisha*



Eh? said:


> I got the golden email today. On my immi account it now says "Finalized"


Hey, That's great !!!! Congratulations!,,,, &#55357;&#56397;
Could you tell me about your processing time and some details ? Like when did you apply for , for what vis type and from which country you lunched your application and did you get any interview call before got this golden word ?


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Eh? said:
> 
> 
> > I got the golden email today. On my immi account it now says "Finalized"
> ...


We applied for the offaore partner visa, s.c. 309/100. We applied on February 12th, 2018. We did our police checks and my medical right away. We applied from Canada and it was processed here.

We didn't receive any emails from the department at all, other than our grant. No interviews or anything. All in all, it took 36 days from lodging the application to being approved.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eh? said:


> We applied for the offaore partner visa, s.c. 309/100. We applied on February 12th, 2018. We did our police checks and my medical right away. We applied from Canada and it was processed here.
> 
> We didn't receive any emails from the department at all, other than our grant. No interviews or anything. All in all, it took 36 days from lodging the application to being approved.


Thanks for your help! I'm at high risk country but launch my application through online Australian Immi website.hope to get the response soon. I'm still wondering why my application doesn't show global processing time!!!? 
&#128567;&#128528;&#128566;


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Thanks for your help! I'm at high risk country but launch my application through online Australian Immi website.hope to get the response soon. I'm still wondering why my application doesn't show global processing time!!!?
> &#128567;&#128528;&#128566;


Mine still doesn't show processing time either. The processing times have been updated on the website as of yesterday though (still 11-15 months for us).

I think (don't quote me) that we all launch our applications through the immi website now, and it is processed wherever we are living at the time. So mine is in the US, at the Washington DC embassy - even though I am not an American.

Those with more experience, can you confirm?


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Thanks for your help! *I'm at high risk country* but launch my application through online Australian Immi website.


I think it's because you're from a high risk country. I could be wrong, we've seen some quicker grants from high risk counties. Really though, it's case by case and each case is different than the one before it and the one after it. We were lucky because we took months to prepare ours and the high commission that was processing ours was sending out grants rather quickly over the past few months.



> hope to get the response soon. I'm still wondering why my application doesn't show global processing time!!!?
> &#128567;&#128528;&#128566;


I don't know if global processing times are still showing on anyone's application, perhaps they've removed it?



> I think (don't quote me) that we all launch our applications through the immi website now, and *it is processed wherever we are living at the time.* So mine is in the US, at the Washington DC embassy - even though I am not an American.
> 
> Those with more experience, can you confirm?


I read on here recently (from a RMA, I believe) that applications are now being globally processed. Meaning, your application, though you're living in the US may be processed at any visa processing office around the world. I believe one user had correspondence from an office in Manilla when neither the OP or their partner were from or hand any ties there.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eh!!!
Yea you may be right!

Salmon1411 ,inform me when you’ll find your global Time process ,il update you mine when I get it.

Suggest me should I submit my police clearance certificate again as it’s expired now.still I won’t get any co or email from Immi department?


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Eh!!!
> Yea you may be right!
> 
> Salmon1411 ,inform me when you'll find your global Time process ,il update you mine when I get it.
> ...


I honestly can't advise you on that. I mean, personally, I would upload it because the one that is currently attached to your application is invalid as it's expired.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eh? said:


> I honestly can't advise you on that. I mean, personally, I would upload it because the one that is currently attached to your application is invalid as it's expired.


Yea I also want to but my husband suggested don't to it again till the department asked me.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Yea I also want to but my husband suggested don't to it again till the department asked me.


I remember on my initial "acknowledgement of application" letter it said that they can make a decision on my application without requesting any further information. For that reason I would do it again. I would hate them to see it is expired and just deny the application outright. You never know if you will get a case officer who is having a bad day .......


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

salmon1411 said:


> I remember on my initial "acknowledgement of application" letter it said that they can make a decision on my application without requesting any further information. For that reason I would do it again. I would hate them to see it is expired and just deny the application outright. You never know if you will get a case officer who is having a bad day .......


Oh yes I haven't thought about this!!!!"acknowledgement of application "could you explain me on what u got this acknowledgement and when ? As i haven't got any acknowledgement yet


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Oh yes I haven't thought about this!!!!"acknowledgement of application "could you explain me on what u got this acknowledgement and when ? As i haven't got any acknowledgement yet


I received it by email on the day I submitted/paid my application. It is also shown on the messages section of my immi account.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

salmon1411 said:


> I received it by email on the day I submitted/paid my application. It is also shown on the messages section of my immi account.


Could u tell me ,On which email you got this acknowledgement?like I use two emails one is for user ID by which I sign into my ImmiAccount and another is for application information.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Could u tell me ,On which email you got this acknowledgement?like I use two emails one is for user ID by which I sign into my ImmiAccount and another is for application information.


I only use one email, so I can't really help. But as I say, it should be in the messages section of your immiaccount.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

salmon1411 said:


> I only use one email, so I can't really help. But as I say, it should be in the messages section of your immiaccount.


Okay. My message section says the department will contact you if further information is required. Didn't get those acknowledgement!!!!Well I'll make a new police clearance certificate as soon as possible.


----------



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

under messages in your immi account it would indicate the acknowledgement and to which email address they sent that acknowledgement.

I'd suggest you check your spam in your email accounts


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

cegor said:


> under messages in your immi account it would indicate the acknowledgement and to which email address they sent that acknowledgement.
> 
> I'd suggest you check your spam in your email accounts


Thanks cegor!! Yea I found that statement . Thanks everyone to answer my questions and share their experience .


----------



## Mani_049 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi guys,
I just want to ask u a quick question about 309 visa. CO has asked me this
‘Evidence to show how ur relationship is seen by ir friends and family”
Do u know what does this mean?
Thanks


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Mani_049 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just want to ask u a quick question about 309 visa. CO has asked me this
> 'Evidence to show how ur relationship is seen by ir friends and family"
> Do u know what does this mean?
> Thanks


It means they want to know that your relationship is public. For example do your family know that you're together? Do you have any photos of you as a couple with your family? Can you get some statement from family and friends talking about how they know you as a couple and things you and your wife and your friends/family did together? Did you ever go to any weddings as a couple or other social occasions? Did you ever travel with family or friends and have any photos or other evidence of these occasions? They are looking for evidence like this.


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just an update that my immiaccount finally shows a processing time this morning: 10-13 months.


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

salmon1411 said:


> Just an update that my immiaccount finally shows a processing time this morning: 10-13 months.


Yea! My shows the same .


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo (Feb 28, 2018)

Mine did say 11 to 15months this morning. It's now saying 10 to 13months.


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Yea! My shows the same .


hey Eisha just curious about your application..if its being processed?


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eman129 said:


> hey Eisha just curious about your application..if its being processed?


Hey Eman,
Yea Alhumduallah by the grace of Allah .I got my visa grant. Wish me luck. I am so exicited and nervous.


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Hey Eman,
> Yea Alhumduallah by the grace of Allah .I got my visa grant. Wish me luck. I am so exicited and nervous.


MashaAllah great eisha so happy for you  how many days it took since your interview call? and which state you are leaving for?


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eman129 said:


> MashaAllah great eisha so happy for you  how many days it took since your interview call? and which state you are leaving for?


 Thanks Eman. My decision came after 2 days of interview.
Where u have applied for and which visa ?


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Thanks Eman. My decision came after 2 days of interview.
> Where u have applied for and which visa ?


eisha i have almost the same case as you, have applied in nov for spouse 309/100 visa but still waiting with a 'further assessment' status on my account. hard to live you know  i ll be glad if you share your timeline


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eman129 said:


> eisha i have almost the same case as you, have applied in nov for spouse 309/100 visa but still waiting with a 'further assessment' status on my account. hard to live you know  i ll be glad if you share your timeline


Hey Eman, 
I must say don't depend on your immigration status.Just keep on checking your emails. When my interview held my status was 12 to 16 months and it changes on monthly basis. Mashallah my visa timeline is 9 months.


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Hey Eman,
> I must say don't depend on your immigration status.Just keep on checking your emails. When my interview held my status was 12 to 16 months and it changes on monthly basis. Mashallah my visa timeline is 9 months.


MashaAllah thats very nice. i was quite worried as it has been 7 months 
thanks eisha for your help. which state are you going to?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The immigration website explains that when it says 10 to 13 months, for example, that the first number is 75% of apps processed in that time (so 0-10 months) and 90% processed in 13 months.

So just to be clear, it's not a 10-13 month wait. Only 15% estimated to take 10-13 months. 75% should take less than 10 months and a further 10% could go beyond 13 months.


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> The immigration website explains that when it says 10 to 13 months, for example, that the first number is 75% of apps processed in that time (so 0-10 months) and 90% processed in 13 months.
> 
> So just to be clear, it's not a 10-13 month wait. Only 15% estimated to take 10-13 months. 75% should take less than 10 months and a further 10% could go beyond 13 months.


thank you skybluebrewer. your information is highly regarded and appreciable. thanks ton


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eman129 said:


> MashaAllah thats very nice. i was quite worried as it has been 7 months
> thanks eisha for your help. which state are you going to?


Yea ,I know this wait is so frastrating . Don't worry ,soon you'll hear your visa grant . I'm going to Brisbane. How about you? Which state you are going to?


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Yea ,I know this wait is so frastrating . Don't worry ,soon you'll hear your visa grant . I'm going to Brisbane. How about you? Which state you are going to?


yeah pray for me too. InshaAllah will go to NSW


----------



## Eisha Shoaib (Feb 27, 2018)

Eman129 said:


> yeah pray for me too. InshaAllah will go to NSW


Good luck.


----------



## Eman129 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eisha Shoaib said:


> Good luck.


you too


----------



## Mahwishhh123 (Jul 22, 2018)

hi
i applied my spouse visa 309/100 in april 2018. the processing time shown in application was 10 to 13 month but now since 18 July my on application processing time increased instead of decreasing,it shows 21 to 26 months. i really worried to see this. anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mahwishhh123 said:


> hi
> i applied my spouse visa 309/100 in april 2018. the processing time shown in application was 10 to 13 month but now since 18 July my on application processing time increased instead of decreasing,it shows 21 to 26 months. i really worried to see this. anyone else facing this issue?


It seems like everyone who applied for 309 partner visa has the same processing time 21-26 months. that's a global processing time not particular to your application


----------



## Mahwishhh123 (Jul 22, 2018)

arod59 said:


> Mahwishhh123 said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


 Really? Mr.sr are u facing the same issue? I thought its. Happening with me


----------

